# استفسار من طالب ميكانيكا قوى...



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

انا طالب بالسنة الثالثة ميكانيكا قوى من مصر


اتدربت فى محطات كهرباء و طيران و شركات عديدة لكن اكتر حاجة حبتها هى مجال البترول
والله مش عشان ماديا بس حابب نظام الشغل اوي

و لقيت مهندسين باور كتير فى المواقع بس مجتش فرصة اسألهم لضيق الوقت
كنت عايز اعرف اية اهم الكورسات سواء نظرى او عملى اللى بتعزز من قوتى و فهمى لمجال البترول عشان اتقبل فى شركات البترول

يا ريت اى حد يعرف عن برامج او كورسات اتعلمها او اماكن ممكن اتدرب فيها بدون واسطة يقولى

و شكرااا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو الافادة


----------



## gearbox (30 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

في الحقيقة ده بيرجع للمجال اللي انت عايز تشتغل فيه في البترول
يعني مثلا لو هتشتغل مهندس صيانة يبقي لازم تكون كويس في الmechanical equipment
اما لو عايز مثلا تشتغل في مجال التفتيش ممكن تاخد كورسات تفتيش علي اللحام او تفتيش علي المعدات الميكانيكية
و في شركة متخصصة في دورات البترول اسمها OGS
يا رب اكون افدك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس جداا على كلامك


----------



## jaguarjj (15 أغسطس 2009)

للاضافة شركة ogs دى موجودة فى مجمع البترول على طريق العامرية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 أغسطس 2009)

...................................................


----------



## محمد أسامه شتا (27 أغسطس 2009)

بنصحك ابعد لان اي مهندس ميكانيكا او كهربا بيخش المجال بتكون اهم حاجه عنده الماده لانه بيلاقي نفسه بيوصل عند مرحله معينه ويقف وهي انه يكون رئيس قسم لانه ملوش تريقات تاني
لا ن مبيقاش ليه حق ادرارة الشركه


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أغسطس 2009)

مش مهم ادارة الشركة

المهم انة بيوصل لمركز كويس و بيبقى مرتبة كويس

فية ناس كتير و انا واحد منهم احب ان يبقى كل شغلى فنى بعيد كل البعد عن الادارة


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (31 أغسطس 2009)

الاحتكاك بالمجال دة قوى جدا وهيفيدك بص عند فكرة ليك خد مشروعك عن البترول يعنى تكون شعبةfluid
مشروعى كان EORفى مجال التنقيب عن البترول وانا زيك مهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 أغسطس 2009)

اهلا بيك يا باشمهندس ابو رشاد

انت بتشتغل فى البترول يا باشمهندس ولا فى مجال اخر


----------

